# PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## FeuRenard (21. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Laut einigen unbestätigten Quellen, verhandelt Apple zurzeit mit den großen Musiklabels um DRM-freie Musik in dem Itunes-Store anzubieten.



Das rote Wort fehlt im Artikel!


----------



## exa (21. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*

nicht schon wieder der mit der pornowerbung...

meldung an admin geht raus...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*

Hab schon.

@ Topic

DRM-freie Musik find ich immer gut


----------



## exa (21. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*

der hat allein heute 11 von denen gepostet...

(wahrscheinlich ist er noch dabei)


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (21. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*

wie kann mann  überhaupt melden?^^

@ topic wurde auch langsam mal zeit das sich da was tut


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (21. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*



Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> wie kann mann  überhaupt melden?^^
> 
> @ topic wurde auch langsam mal zeit das sich da was tut


Jo.
Wird auch Zeit, dass sich da bei den Spielen auch was tut und es gar nicht so weit kommt wie bei der Musik. Aber wenn doch, dann hoffe ich dass DRM ein zweites Mal gegen eine Wand fährt.


----------



## TMX (21. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*



> wie kann mann  überhaupt melden?^^


Unter dem Userbild steht ein Schild mit Ausrufezeichen. Oder direkt eine Nachricht an einen Admin schreiben.


----------



## Zsinj (21. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*

langsam scheinen die Konzerne zu begreifen das die Leute nicht mit DRM vera****t werden wollen.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (22. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Apple: Verhandlungen mit Musiklabels für DRM-freie Musik?*

Als ich mir das erste Mal eine Musik CD gekauft habe, traute ich meinen Augen nicht. Ich muss um überhaupt die Musik von der CD hören zu können mich auf einer Webseite registrieren, dann offensichtlich jedesmal einloggen wenn ich die Musik hören will und von der CD runterziehen und so auf dem MP3 Player hören war auch unmöglich. Tja, das war gleichzeitig das letzte Mal dass ich Musik gekauft habe. 
(seitdem natürlich nur youtube, ist auch gratis )


----------

